# EMG 60 in the bridge??



## Lukifer (Sep 29, 2011)

Anyone ever put a 60 in the bridge and if so what did u think.


----------



## Lukifer (Sep 29, 2011)

I have an 81/60 in my EC-1000 and thought about switching them around for shits and gigs. Want other peoples opinions on it.


----------



## Jessy (Sep 30, 2011)

EMG 60 is the best pickup they make at that size, aside from the 60X, presumably; I haven't heard it. Back when I played 6's, my main axe was a Carvin DC127 with two EMG 60's. (A total pain because the routing was too small for them to be drop-in.) If they've got too much high end for you, just EQ it away before the preamp. 

My first foray into EMGs included a 60 and an 81. After being unhappy with the 81 in the bridge, I did switch the positions, but I didn't find a use for it. The 60 is much better; sell the 81 and get a 60X.


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 30, 2011)

I tried it a year ago but only had it in for 30 minutes cause it was just to see how it sounded. It was not bad. Had more a single coil type sound. It was crunchy and trebly and super tight. Didnt have that deep resonating low end chunk that the 707 and 81-7 have if I remember correctly


----------



## maliciousteve (Sep 30, 2011)

I really liked. I had an 81 and 60 in a Jim Root Tele I owned. I prefered the 60 in the bridge. Much clearer, nicer mids and big heavy distorted chords rang out much better too.


----------



## Lukifer (Sep 30, 2011)

So I know what I'm doing tonight!! Gonna switch them around and give it a go and i report back how I liked it. Im really intrigued now!!!


----------



## Purelojik (Sep 30, 2011)

love it. DO THE 18V MOD. it REALLY makes a difference. there shoudl be a diagram around here somewhere, its a diagram for a reversible harness, costs about 3 bucks to get the stuff from radioshack,


----------



## Lukifer (Sep 30, 2011)

Ive heard alot about the 18v mod. Dont know a thing about it. What it does tone wise and all the benefits, Im clueless!!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Oct 1, 2011)

Gives the pre-amp more headroom (is like increasing the power rating on an amp) so that it clips / compresses less and allows for more dynamics.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Oct 1, 2011)

I've always felt like there are better options (X-series, Het-set, or even good passives) if one is trying to lessen compression and increase dynamics.

Normal 9v power is like having a tubescreamer built-in, in that it compresses and tonaly tightens (focuses) the frequencies and smoothes out pick response with increased sensetivity.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Oct 2, 2011)

I would agree if the 18v mod didn't cost 3$ where buying an entire new pickup is buying an entire new pickup...

also 18v mod =/= swapping for different pup


----------



## Lukifer (Oct 2, 2011)

Well swapped it around tonight. Its definitely different and I see where you all say its not as much bottom end chunky sounding and more dynamic. I like it and it gives it all new character but is a bit trebly and I had to EQ that out. But overall not too bad. Im a bit of a fan of the low chunky sound so I dont know if Ill keep it. I just played it on my Peavey Vypyr combo, tomorrow Ill fire it up on the stack and really see the difference.


----------



## Jessy (Oct 5, 2011)

Lukifer said:


> Im a bit of a fan of the low chunky sound so I dont know if Ill keep it.


The lows are there. Just boost them. Contrarily, the highs _aren't_ there with the 81, and so _can't_ be EQ'd back in. Start with the pickup the replicates the most high frequencies (in your case, the 60), and EQ from there. And to be clear, again, I'm talking about EQ before the preamp. Amp controls aren't going to do it.


----------



## Lukifer (Oct 5, 2011)

Jessy said:


> The lows are there. Just boost them. Contrarily, the highs _aren't_ there with the 81, and so _can't_ be EQ'd back in. Start with the pickup the replicates the most high frequencies (in your case, the 60), and EQ from there. And to be clear, again, I'm talking about EQ before the preamp. Amp controls aren't going to do it.



So your talking eq pedal then?? The 60 is just so damn bright and I lowered my highs and still has that thin bright tinny sound. I'm not a fan of a ton of highs in my tone so as soon as I get motivated I'm switching them back.


----------



## sell2792 (Oct 5, 2011)

I tried it in the bridge of an Eclipse once and really liked it... Also, I think it's funny how all of the sudden people are referencing the Hetfield EMGs everywhere... Hmmm, I wonder why.


----------



## Lukifer (Oct 5, 2011)

I want to see lots of reviews and people really trying the Het Set before I would try them. I like my 81/60 so I think ill be ok.


----------



## ACrimeOfPassion (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey man I run EMG 60s in both of my guitars one made of koa the other mahogany. As people have said the pickups are nice and tight, a slight bit compressed (I run it in both 18 and 9 volt via a toggle), and the lead tone is really nice for a bridge pickup. It's much like a dimarzio evo just with a bit more EMG flavor. I really dig the setup of 2 60s, I have yet to find a better pickup for my playing. I have some recordings of em if you wanna check their tone out on: 

Soundcloud.com/acrimeofpassion

Eden is a good example. If you have any other questions let me know, but I'm an avid supporter of that setup. I've heard the 60a in the bridge is sick too.

-George


----------



## MistaSnowman (Oct 6, 2011)

ACrimeOfPassion said:


> Eden is a good example.


 
Good stuff there, George!


----------



## Jessy (Oct 6, 2011)

Lukifer said:


> So your talking eq pedal then??


No. I do not advocate pedals, although that would be better than nothing.



Lukifer said:


> The 60 is just so damn bright and I lowered my highs and still has that thin bright tinny sound. I'm not a fan of a ton of highs in my tone so as soon as I get motivated I'm switching them back.


The simplest solution would be to use "match EQ" on a track where you strum all the strings open, with the 81 in the bridge. I use Logic/MainStage's EQ plugins for that; I don't know what else does it. But there's more than just using a lowpass filter; primarily, you've got to boost the lower mids, too. You should get better at using EQ, but if you like the sound of a dull guitar, or you can't hear high frequencies, then it's pointless to use a clear pickup.


----------

